# Assassin 48 grill/smoker



## NashvilleFireNick (Sep 19, 2018)

I just ordered this cooker and I am wondering if it is a good reliable cooker. I will be using it as a smoker rather than a grill for my catering business. Does anyone have any experience with this cooker? I am hoping it will produce good que via low n slow


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 19, 2018)

Sorry I've never used one and haven't heard it mentioned to often here, but I would like to welcome you to the forum. Someone will hopefully chime in with some info for you. 

Chris


----------



## NashvilleFireNick (Sep 19, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## foamheart (Sep 20, 2018)

You are going to be very happy. Now the hardest part will be just like when you are smoking, its all about the patience.


----------



## NashvilleFireNick (Sep 20, 2018)

Awesome!! I have been smoking on various units for years but saw these units and for the capacity figured the price was unbeatable.  Just wanted to make sure I could still make quality que


----------



## WillRunForQue (Sep 20, 2018)

I have been looking at these for a while.  If you haven't gone to the facebook owner page, I would check it out.  Most of the folks seem to run a snake method, which I have sometimes had good results with and sometimes not as good (in other cookers).  It seems like an awesome cooker for the price, especially when it was on sale this summer.  I may pony up for the 48" pellet cooker someday if they get one going.


----------



## NashvilleFireNick (Sep 20, 2018)

Yeah for the price and what seems to be great quality cooker I had to pull the trigger. Hopefully it will keep up as a smoker. I'll be using it 4-5x a week


----------



## NashvilleFireNick (Sep 20, 2018)

Any idea how many turkeys this cooker will hold?


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Sep 22, 2018)

Hey neighbor. Welcome to the site.


----------



## dward51 (Sep 22, 2018)

i6quer said:


> I have been looking at these for a while.  If you haven't gone to the facebook owner page, I would check it out.  *Most of the folks seem to run a snake method*, which I have sometimes had good results with and sometimes not as good (in other cookers).  It seems like an awesome cooker for the price, especially when it was on sale this summer.  I may pony up for the 48" pellet cooker someday if they get one going.



If you are not familiar with the "snake method" it looks like this.  Get some tubular steel sections and make a long snaking channel for the charcoal to burn in a path.  It's sort of like the minion method for a longer controlled low and slow smoke/cook.


----------



## NashvilleFireNick (Sep 22, 2018)

Thank you sir will be doing that!


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 29, 2018)

Those seem to be very well built units. Have to think you are going to love it. These were on my list of smokers the last couple months as i shopped for used options. Didnt come across one. I ended up buying a Large 270 smoker. Picking it up in 2 weeks. Let us know how you like this Assassin.


----------

